
A cold, rotating disk galaxy 1.5B years after the Big Bang - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2276-y
======
SiempreViernes
Preprint at:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.09661](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.09661)

They found evidence of a cold disk galaxy at z = 4.26 using ALMA observations
of [C II].

~~~
mturmon
Thanks for the link.

They identified the galaxy they're studying because it happens to be backlit
by an even more-distant quasar. Galaxies identified this way are not "special"
in the sense that highly-luminous galaxies are. (That is, this selection
method avoids the obvious bias of just studying really bright high-z
galaxies.)

As a small aside, it's really impressive how routine tailored MCMC analysis
has become in astrophysics.

------
lowdose
Project code at github

[https://github.com/mneeleman/qubefit](https://github.com/mneeleman/qubefit)

~~~
dfee
1) I enjoy seeing this software online! 2) What would it take to get “science”
to write idiomatic code?

Like, we could fork it, clean it up, and create a PR... but this is after the
fact.

~~~
tejtm
1) hard: destroy publishing. 2) harder: destroy the culture surrounding
academic advancement (read advancement as not falling behind) 3) easy: have
recognition go to those who write idiomatic code

